# True Story?



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm not normally a catfish guy but I couldn't resist sharing these pictures that a co-worker sent me. I don't see these posted anywhere on the site. Perhaps some of you have seen these. I certainly cannot verify them but they look pretty good.

MC



Sent: Monday, April 11, 2005 8:47 PM

Subject: True Fish Story



This is a very interesting story from The Sunday Wichita Eagle Newspaper a couple of weeks ago. 

A resident in the area saw a ball bouncing around kind of strange in a nearby pond and went to investigate. It turned out to be a whopping flathead catfish who had obviously tried to swallow a child's basketball which became stuck in its mouth!! 

The fish was totally exhausted from trying to dive, but unable to because the ball would always bring him back up to the surface. The resident tried numerous times to get the ball out, but was unsuccessful. He finally had his wife cut the ball in order to deflate it and release the hungry catfish. 
You wouldn't believe this fish story if you didn't see these photos ...


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

That Was Posted Awhile Back.....


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

those pics have been posted on this site dozens of times.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry. I'm on here almost everyday and I hadn't seen them. I'd delete the post if I knew how.

MC


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dont worry. hey, we all love sharing pics. its the thought that counts, but those pics have been all over the net for a while. I think as far as a couple years ago. Not sure when or what date they were taken, but if you look close the ball is a Michael Jordan "23" rubber ball, so I'm guessing the pics are at least a couple years old. My wife even got an email about them, brought them home expecting em to be surprised & excitied. I told her I was the 1st dozen or so times I saw them!


----------



## JeremyLeach (Apr 21, 2005)

Do we know what the word RUDE means around here? There is more jokes and bashing each other here then there is good information. I know joking is part of the fun but that's all there is.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> There is more jokes and bashing each other here then there is good information. I know joking is part of the fun but that's all there is.


and the complainers too!!!

get over it, that is what makes it go. Variety.

bill


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

J.Leach, I set you a PM, maybe youd like to explain what your saying. Your not excatlly knocking the door down w/ fishing posts yourself.


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

BlueBoat98, I want to thank you for sharing the pictures. Even though I tooo have seen them amny times, they are still worth seeing again.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just think how big that cats mouth is. Even though we've all seen them, they are still cool as heck. I think we've always wondered if they are staged pics, which I do think, or if the catfish really tried to get the ball.


----------

